# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  درباره RDF سوال دارم ؟؟؟

## honey84

سلام به همه دوستان ..من تازه اینجا عضو شدم و خیلی سوال دارم ممنون میشم که منو راهنمایی کنید ...
من میخوام rdf خانواده رو بکشم و کدشو بنویسم ولی اصلا هیچ ایده ای ندارم که چه رابطه هایی ممکنه داسته باشن با هم یعنی property هاشون چی باشه ؟؟؟؟
من تا فردا بیشتر وقت ندارم ....راهنمایی کنید ...بازم ممنون :چشمک:

----------

